# Truma CP Plus Problem



## micknhelen (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi all,


We are sitting in our new motorhome and the heating is not working. We have an error code E514H on the display which is not in the book. Does anyone have any ideas before we freeze to death.


Thanks


Mick and Helen


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

From the internet:

Q: I have a flashing fault code E-514-H showing on my Truma control panel. What should I do?

A: Flashing Code E-514-H displayed in the Truma control panel is due to an incorrect shut down of the electrical system.
The heating system now requires turning off at Truma control before powering down the van or turning the main 12v master switch off.
In the event of a system code E-514-H displaying in the Truma control panel, keep the power on AND leave the control panel alone until this code stops flashing, this will take approximately 15 minutes. Once the code is ready press the Truma control panel button (large round button centred in the bottom section of the panel) twice to continue as normal


----------



## micknhelen (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks very much, followed your instructions and it is now working. Great stuff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sounds like it was a 'reboot'.>:surprise:

Ray.


----------

